# Marshall Silver Jubilee 112 combo value. .



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

What is the fair market value of an original and complete Silver Jubilee 112 50/25 watt combo?

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

has it been converted to 3-prong? when was the last time it was fully serviced?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Jubes were made in 1987 so it has the standard IEC 3 pin detachable cord.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

SG-Rocker said:


> What is the fair market value of an original and complete Silver Jubilee 112 50/25 watt combo?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk


Depending on condition, a 1x12 jubilee, in the current market and depending on location, they could go anywhere between $900.00 and $1'400.00. With the original caps, I would argue at the mid point, assuming everything else is excellent.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Id love to try one. Sounds creamy.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

So $600 would be a no brainer ??


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

SG-Rocker said:


> So $600 would be a no brainer ??


I'd buy every single one I could get for $600 ea


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

SG-Rocker said:


> So $600 would be a no brainer ??


If you don't want it for $600, pass the details along, please!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I'll give you $600 for it, sure! 

W.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

If it's not already in the trunk, I'm sure you could sell it here tomorrow for eight .


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Going to look at it tomorrow... Apparently it is all original and only missing the footswitch.
I just can't get over how damn tiny it is for a 50 watt.

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

SG-Rocker said:


> Going to look at it tomorrow... Apparently it is all original and only missing the footswitch.
> I just can't get over how damn tiny it is for a 50 watt.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk


And? Do we have liftoff?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

No dice I was unable to make the trip today but tomorrow...

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

What's the word on the SJ, SG? Please tell me you bought, and are loving it. 

W.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Or tell us where we can buy it.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Meh, it was on Kijiji in Kawartha Lakes.
It's sold - unfortunately Xmas commitments prevented me from getting there in time :-(

Oh well, if someone from the forum scored it by all means let's get some sounds clips up !!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 24, 2016)

SG-Rocker said:


> Meh, it was on Kijiji in Kawartha Lakes.
> It's sold - unfortunately Xmas commitments prevented me from getting there in time :-(
> 
> Oh well, if someone from the forum scored it by all means let's get some sounds clips up !!


Wow! I didn't expect to see this. I’m the one who picked up the amp…..sorry SG. I’m on a couple other forums but I just stumbled across this one today while I was searching for “Canadian Edition Silver Jubilee”.

I was killing time at the end of the day on Dec 17 and there’s always a couple things I’m browsing the classifieds for. All of a sudden I see a Marshall 2554 listed for $650 CAD. I live in Toronto and this guy was about 3 hours NE of me out in the sticks. Asked him if he could save it for me until noon the next day. Took the next day off work and the guy was super cool. Said he received like a dozen more calls that morning but true to his word he saved it until noon, even though people were offering to up the offer. Said he had it listed low since he was out in the boonies. Kind of a neat story. Older guy, told me he got it used in ’89 from Long and Mcquade Oshawa, traded a Fender Twin for it straight up. Apparently he played it for a few years back then but it’s been under the stairs in his basement for over 15 years. I guess I just lucked out.

It’s a Canadian Edition and it looks like someone installed a pair of slo blow fuses on the back even though they have one of those Reset buttons by the power jack – any idea why someone would do this? Anyone know what else makes the Canadian Edition different (other than the toggle switch).

Anyway, the amp sounds killer, put new tubes in it a few weeks ago, cleaned all the pots with deoxit and cleaned up the tolex. Though it’s in great shape cosmetically it definitely came from a smoker, there was so much nicotine on it the silver tolex had a pretty strong yellow tint to it when I picked it up.

I used to gig with a 2555 head and this is equally as enjoyable (albeit a different experience). One thing that I did not expect is how great all 3 modes sound at low volumes. This thing KICKS when I’m jamming with my group but it’s definitely the best sounding amp I’ve played at home by myself.

Looking forward to checking this forum out further!


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm glad it went to a good home that appreciated it for what it is.
Oddly enough Marshall just reissued the same amp.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

ClashCityRocker said:


> It’s a Canadian Edition and it looks like someone installed a pair of slo blow fuses on the back even though they have one of those Reset buttons by the power jack – any idea why someone would do this?


This is tough to say without knowing the function of the fuses in the circuit. Perhaps the reset breaker went bad and they used a fuse instead? Then I would only expect one. Could have moved some internal fuses outside for easier replacement. Or may have added power tube fail fuses like the JCM900's had.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Keep in mind that the Canadian JCM800s had extra fuses under the hood as part of the CSA requirements.
This may be the same kind of thing.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

It's possible that the amp arrived here in Canada and CSA would not clear it with the push-button thing. They might have had to call someone in to put the actual fuses in and have it re-inspected. I know this because I used to work for a manufacturer who regularly had visits from CSA to approve products. If CSA rejected it you had to have it modified to their requirements and then re-inspect. Could be why it looks "after market".


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

As an additional point of interest, Marshall has released a Silver Jubillee head and combo. 5/20 watt split. 

Here is the link, shipping starts early July.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Odd that they went with the Greenback as the original combo had the Vintage 30.

I sent a suggestion to Marshall for a product:

2203/2204 preamp into the same 5/20 power amp.
Make it look like a little JMP like this ...











Sell millions.

Everyone wants the classic single channel Marshall and unfortunately 100 watts is just too damn much for most of today's venues.
Heck, even 50 watts is overkill most of the time.

5/20 watts into a vertical 212 of greenbacks or G12-65's would satisfy my needs and then some !


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah. Im curious as to why they strayed away from V30's.

The combo amp is very tempting. I don't think ill pre-order it though. I'd rather wait to listen to it some more or better yet, try it out myself.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

SG-Rocker said:


> Odd that they went with the Greenback as the original combo had the Vintage 30.
> 
> I sent a suggestion to Marshall for a product:
> 
> ...


I'd seriously consider one of those, if the price were right. I'd prefer more the 4 input / no master config though. With 5/20 watts and my PS that could be a pretty good Marshall setup, from 5 to 50 watts. 

Does anyone know if they get to 5 watts by cutting the power tube voltage in half of by running the PA one tube single-ended?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 24, 2016)

I heard somewhere that the Greenbacks respond better for 5/20 watt vs 25/50 or 50/100 like in the originals - not sure how much truth there is to it.

I definitely want to try the reissues when they come out. LA Music looks to have the best CAD pricing at $1,500 for the head and $1,750 for the combo which more/less puts them on par pricewise with most of the originals - just comes down to what your needs are I guess. Nice to see this model coming out of England though.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Marshall is shitting the bed big-time on this amazing opportunity.

Mini heads are all the rage and Peavey and Mesa are cashing in and selling for a lot less.

Of all the amps they can reissue, why the silver jubilee?
Aside from Slash and Bonamassa, they don't have the following and support of the 2203/2204. Hell, Slash's live rig uses a 2203.
I mean, Marshall sat on its thumbs and allowed an entire industry to spring up offering clones (and most better assembled from finer components) of it's most popular circuits. They are wholly banking on their logo as the only real marketing tool.


Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 24, 2016)

SG-Rocker said:


> Marshall is shitting the bed big-time on this amazing opportunity.
> 
> Mini heads are all the rage and Peavey and Mesa are cashing in and selling for a lot less.
> 
> ...


Yeah, with the Jubilee reissues especially (but even with the some of the other reissues) it seems like their Marketing department is saying "These heads from the 70s and 80s are going for $2,000 each on the used market, let's reissue them and sell them for $2000 each". Basically just supplying the demand of the vintage market with new product (if that makes sense).


----------

